
Phone encryption: Police 'mug' suspect to get data - gadders
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38183819
======
eponeponepon
I have no idea whatsoever to make of this. Have we really reached the point
where the law is being openly enforced by breaking it?

~~~
RickS
>Have we really reached the point where the law is being openly enforced by
breaking it

This has been the case in drug cases for many decades. The phone mugging is...
more rare.

See also: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/after-fbi-
briefly...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/after-fbi-briefly-ran-
tor-hidden-child-porn-site-investigations-went-global/)

The TLDR is in the URL: fbi-briefly-ran-tor-hidden-child-porn-site

